# Pacers need a big-time talent in this year's draft. Who do you want?



## bigblue2144 (Nov 4, 2009)

Look, I know this is a little early to look towards next year's draft, as our Pacers have a young and promising team with some good pieces for the future. But that's my point: we're built for the FUTURE, not for the present. While we can certainly win some games, I don't think we'll be coming into our own until 2-3 years from now. And what's missing most from our Pacers roster is the most important thing that successful teams have to have: ELITE-LEVEL TALENT.

We are loaded with "good prospects" or "good pro's". But besides Granger, everyone we have only projects to be a "good" player. There's nothing wrong with that, but in order for us to take the next big step up, we need another elite-level talent to compliment Granger. While I think the young core of Hansbrough, Rush and Hibbert are going to do good things for us, I truly believe that we won't take off until we add another star to the team, a la Granger. 

With that, the upcoming 2010 NBA Draft looks LOADED with great prospects. If the Pacers have the kind of season I expect, we should have a great shot at landing a top-10 pick, maybe even Top 5. The East and West got better this year, so I expect us to fall a little bit down the ladder, which is fine with me if we can land a big-time draft pick for the first time in years. So if we do land a Top-5 pick, who do you guys think the Pacers should get?

Here's a list of some guys that would help us take that next step:

PG John Wall 
C Cole Aldrich
PF Derrick Favors
PF Ed Davis
G Avery Bradley
PF/C DeMarcus Cousins
PF Patrick Patterson
SG Willie Warren
PF/C Greg Monroe
F Al-Farouq Aminu
F Damion Games
PF/C Jarvis Varnado
PF Craig Brackins

Just to name a few. What position do we need a big upgrade in, talent-wise??? What do you think? My personal 3 faves:

PG John Wall (obviously)
PF DeMarcus Cousins (will be a superstar in the pro's)
C Cole Aldrich (he's a much better offensive center than Hibbert)


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

The Pacers need John Wall to get Indiana excited about Pacers basketball again.


----------

